# Num lock problems



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all.

I'm running into minor yet very annoying problem with numlock.
If it's turned on, some of my letters are showing digits, and when I turn numlock off it reverts to normal. Problem here is that I'm using numpad part of keyboard and I can't find a solution for this that's working.
I have a Fn button on keyboard but using it in any combination doesn't help.
Only turning numlock on/off changes state of things.
I tried several options that I found while googling, and while they helped most people, none helped me.
Before it used to be random (restart of PC used to fix it), but since I last installed windows 8.1 it's doing it 99% of time. 
Is there any other way I can fix this?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Are they random numbers, or the same number from a certain key?
I have heard of this issue before but can't remember the fix, I think the alpha keys can substitute for numeric on some keyboards, but not sure.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

It's always the same keys, for example, "i" becomes "5" etc. I've set it to turn on numlock on boot and seems it works for now.
It's like when it starts and numlock is off, windows see it as "default state" and on next press it turns digits "on". But if windows start with numlock "on" its normal.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Tried some options in last week, but still have same problem. It never happened on any win 7 or 8 system I installed before, and it's confusing that it's happening as default. Right now my numeric keypad is inactive because of this.
I set it up so it boots with num lock turned on, but after booting (num lock is on as it should be) it again uses digits instead of letters.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Usually holding down the *FN* key and pressing *NumLock *key will change it back to letters. 
If this fails boot into* Setup *(Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals *or some such and look for Num Lock. If it is *Enabled*, then using your Enter and arrow key* Disable* it. _Save and Exit_. Boot into Windows, turn NumLock on with the *FN* key. If all good, restart into Bios, and *Enable *NumLock.


----------

